# PECO Templates download



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi, I know that the templates can be downloaded and then printed which is useful then laying the tracks.

Do you know where I can find them? I tried in their site but to no avail...

I mean this (looking for ST-244):


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Can't help with templates, but here is something you can do.

Download the free trial version of the Anyrail track planning software. 

Either place the turnouts you need in the work area with a little space between them and print them in 1:1 scale (tweak the placement so you get one per page), or do them one at a time, printing each one before deleting it and inserting the next. You can even use the "Add Text" feature to label them.


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

I use SCARM. Does it have that feature?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

This link will get you close. Just chose which product number you want.
https://peco-uk.com/collections/turn-out-crossing-plans?page=3


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

rva1945 said:


> I use SCARM. Does it have that feature?


Yes. See how to print in 1:1 using SCARM here: Printing in 1:1 with SCARM.

Mixy


----------

